# Dolph Lundgren & Bill Bellamy Star In KINDERGARTEN COP 2 on DVD May 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ACTION STAR ICON DOLPH LUNDGREN IS ON
> 
> HIS TOUGHEST ASSIGNMENT YET IN THE ALL-NEW MOVIE
> 
> ...


----------

